
Big Picture guy is now at Atlantic with InFocus - awesome photography blog - pitdesi
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/
======
Entlin
Great pictures. But without keyboard shortcuts to jump directly between
pictures, one is constantly micro-managing the window scrolling to fit each
pic inside the browser window.

~~~
pitdesi
Agreed... I wish more sites would do the gmail style j/k moving between
anything.

~~~
muhfuhkuh
Right at the top of each collection subpage, there is "Use j/k keys or ←/→ to
navigate"

~~~
Entlin
That wasn't there the last time I saw it. And I tried every key. Looks like
they changed it. Thanks for the hint!

